# Any White Bass holes around Houston?



## quick6763 (Oct 28, 2005)

My son keeps me tied up with sports but our last game is sat. Now I would like to show him what sport daddy likes. I would like to find a hole around SW Houston but anywhere around houston will be fine. I know some of you do not like to broadcast your holes so PM me if you must.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Do a search or look at other post this week. Find any creek that feeds the san jac and you will find white bass.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

North side..Cypress creek./.Jessie Jones Park or Mercer Arboureteum Sp?
Oxx..


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

ya mean like these???!!!!!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

spout...looks like you are getting pretty good at flingin dat cast net...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Darn good! you should see me when dem darn crappie get in my shad hole!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

waterspout said:


> ya mean like these???!!!!!


No, he means fish that have been caught more recent than 5 years ago...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

01100010011010010111010001100101001000000110110101100101001000000110001101100001011100000110111000100001


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I imagine he would also like to see pics that have been posted less than 597 times...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

your invite is off for sundays white bass run bubba gump! 497 to be exact!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

waterspout said:


> your invite is off for sundays white bass run bubba gump!


Well I will just cry over my smoked smoked hind quarter and staps off a young hog that I will be feasting on during the super bowl then...


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Dang Brodie, cut off a Bro- from doing a little braggin.............again, and again and again.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

LOL - I do like to pick on you Garwood boys for some reason... but just for you John, I'll just concentrate on Spigot from now on...


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Waterspout,

Was that recently? and where at that you can use a cast net and catch that many whites







Nice mess of fish. and even a few cats to go with it too.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

find any creek that flowes into any river that is known to have whites-- fish the mouth of that creek with 1/4 oz read headed road runner with a chartruce tail and ull killum


----------



## ems1100 (Oct 21, 2006)

There is a 10" minimum on those fish !!!


----------



## Rodney Murrell (Jan 9, 2007)

Brother-law got one last Thursday at lake Conroe,where we was trying out the new 3in Bait saver.He just got one and it was the end off the guide.So they must have waited until our time was up to show up?


----------



## quick6763 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Still Looking For White Bass Hole Around Houston!*

First off, thanks for everyones input. My son and I tried Spring Creek Sat. but no luck. We saw some guys leaving when we got there and they said no one they talked to had caught any. Can anyone else direct me (Directly) to a White Bass hole around Houston.


----------



## spawningbedassassin (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice looking stringer!


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

Go to Lake Houston State Park..walk the several miles to the confluence of Caney Creek and Peach Creek...when the water is right this is a good spot.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

were still 3 weeks out from the real run..
Or even the real Begin'n
Ya hold your horses..Its comin
oxxxx


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

megjur said:


> Go to Lake Houston State Park..walk the several miles to the confluence of Caney Creek and Peach Creek...when the water is right this is a GREAT spot.


Bingo! Someone has done their homework!


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

OxbowOutfitters said:


> were still 3 weeks out from the real run..
> Or even the real Begin'n
> Ya hold your horses..Its comin
> oxxxx


Oxbow,
Thanks for the info, I went to Jones Park today, picked up one and saw only one other caught. I recall when the trees start the spring growth is when the whites get into full run around here in Harris County..


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

WHere exactly is Jones Park if you are coming from CLear Lake. Is it an easy access place? Do you fish from the banks like you do up at Lake Sommerville? Just want to try to find a place close to home instead of driving 2 hours to Lake Sommerville. Don't get me wrong, Lake Sommerville has some creeks that are producing good #s right now. But I just want to find a place close to home where I can catch these whites also. Thanks in advance.


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

White bass starting to stir in the canals around Highlands Reservoir. Got 2 today, small males. A few weeks of warmer weather and this spot could be great.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

u guys are right the big run has not started yet bu i have been catchin them every week end since the last week end of deer season--except this last weekend we did not even launch--weee need the river to come back up


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Whites*

I know the peak of the run is still a few weeks away, but I am on call this weekend. I have to pick my wife up from the big airport at noon tomorrow, so I think I will skip out all morning and fish Jones Park. I will post up when I get back. SaltH20Assasin, I live in Webster. Jesse Jones Park is between 59 and 45, just off of 1960. Go 59 North to the new 1960, it is a few miles down through a subdivision to the North. I have not been there is a few years, but I really, really need to fish. 
C ya
BB


----------



## longggfish (Aug 14, 2005)

go east on fm1960 from 59 and make 3rd avail right at kenswick dr., takes u straight into jesse jones park


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

*two weeks?*

There's going to be alot of traffic in this park soon. Pls don't get too greedy b/c they're too easy. Bring the kids out and have some fun. They would enjoy the beach there. http://www.hcp4.net/jones/
I struck out last weekend but saw a few caught.


----------

